# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  ΤΑΜΠΛΕΤ TURBO.. ΟΘΟΝΗ

## SIRAP

Καλησπέρα
Λοιπόν ΤΑΜΠΛΕΤ TURBO....!! είχε πρόβλημα στην ένωση της φόρτισης, το πηγε στο "μάστορα" του το έφτιαξε
αλλα μετα διαπίστωσε οτι η οθόνη άνοιγε ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ....!! (φωτο)
Όλες οι κινήσεις αφής δουλεύουν αλλά ανάποδα, δηλ. το βλέπεις στα αριστερα το εικονίδιο πατάς δεξιά..!
Αντίστροφα όπως βλέπεις στον καθρέπτη...Καλωδιώσεις ελέγχηκαν μήπως μπήκαν ανάποδα αλλά και να θέλεις δεν μπαίνουν εχουν ..οδηγό.. (φωτο..)
Ευχαριστώ πολύ (τα φώτα σας).

IMG_20190713_145248.jpgIMG_20190713_151929.jpgIMG_20190713_151748.jpgIMG_20190713_151720.jpgIMG_20190713_151844.jpg

----------


## maik65

Ο μαστορας μαλλον συνέδεσε τις καλωδιοταινίες  μετα που μπουταρε το ταμπλετ. Δοκιμασε να βγαλεις της καλωδιοταινίες ,να της καθαρίσεις με μια σβήστρα και ξανασυνδεσε.

----------


## JOUN

Εγω απορω:πριν σου το παραδωσει δεν το ανοιξε να δει αν δουλευει; Τι να πω..

----------

